# Enhance THC



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 28, 2009)

I was reading a Mag. and in the Mag. there is a article about a technique of stressing plants towards the end of flowering to enhance THC.  The fella in the article had his plants suspended in air, but in the article they spoke of another technique of cutting the stems with razor blades or breaking the stems by hand to enhance THC.  Does anyone have any knowledge of these techniques?


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

Well I am guessing if it is in a magazine there should be a link to somewhere with more info or where this guy can be reached. What mag. was it?


----------



## JBonez (May 28, 2009)

sorry, but strain, and grower intellect are the only way to "increase" thc i would assume.

so many placebo's out there, it really is easier to just learn how to grow then waste time and money on things that attempt to substitute ignorance.

would be cool tho if there was a way to improve thc output aside from already knowing what you are doing.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 28, 2009)

Caretaker said:
			
		

> Well I am guessing if it is in a magazine there should be a link to somewhere with more info or where this guy can be reached. What mag. was it?


 
It was HighTimes July 09 issue.  They didnt go into detail about the razor or breaking stems by hand technique.


----------



## tcbud (May 28, 2009)

The only time my girls are gonna see a razor cut them is if we are taking clones.....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 28, 2009)

There are some stress factors that can be manipulated by the grower to increase the production of trichomes and that would increase the plant's potency.  I have a couple of main stress techniques that I use after several years of growing...  A cool darkness period and the use of UVB lighting.   

At the end of the flowering cycle I'll do my final flush application and 3 days later - when my 10 gallon pots are getting dry - I unplug the timers and kill the lights, drop my A/C as low as I can get it - around 60 degrees and then I let the mature ladies sit in the cold and dark for 72 hours.  IME it really helps coat the goo a little more and gives it the final *smack* on the flavor and aroma for me.  In the winter when I can get temps in the 50's in the closet my room is in it works even better.  I guess it's kind of like crisp fall nights at the end of a plant's cycle outdoors...  I also stress my girls throughout flowering by supplementing my lighting with a UVB T12 fluorescent and this has made a significant difference in my grows as well.

I don't know about doing anything with razor blades but if you check out and search "supercropping" you'll see some growers doing some interesting techniques by firmly but carefully pinching stems below the crown of a developing mainstem and creating a wound that after the plant heals makes that point in the stem more beefy and the bud above it develops into a monster...   I'm trying a bit of supercropping and FIM'ing this time around to keep my garden height profile even and to see if there is an increase in yield.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

I have that issue, I will check the mag and see what it exactly says.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 28, 2009)

hmmmmmm increased stress at the end of flowering is why my last two crops hermed...

no thanks!


----------



## zipflip (May 28, 2009)

this reminds me of the post i read last year on here bout someone said if ya shake ya plants vigorously now an then that it was suppose to do the same thing(more THC) 
 personally i dont buy into it. jmo


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

I just read the article that talks about it. He is dead on about what the article says. The article title is "A method to madness", Hopefully you guys can atleast look it up. It says this guy hangs his hydro trays so he has to lower the plants instead of raise the lights. He claims the plants not being permanetly situated stresses them. He says plain and simple clear as day in this article that xtra stress at the end of flower helps produce an unkown amount of THC. But he said this hanging plant experiment has never been done and doesnt know if it will work. But he did say he has seen people cut and bend stems to induce stress to produce more THC. Sounds like a bunch of bull. If it adds anything it is minimal and not worth it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 28, 2009)

the only stress i can see being beneficial is light stress ^_^


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> the only stress i can see being beneficial is light stress ^_^


 
And the peer pressure stress it gets from us yelling at it for not being done sooner. Its like marijuana boot camp.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 28, 2009)

I've grown "bubba" at a strait 12/12 the whole way through.The next grow(clones from bubba) switched to 11 on 13 off(while flushin), I believe the yeild of the (clones) was a smidgen lighter,EVERYTHING was covered in crystals(even fan leaves),what I lost in weight,made up 4 it with hash.Since then its been 11/13 4 the last 10-14 dayz


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I've grown "bubba" at a strait 12/12 the whole way through.The next grow(clones from bubba) switched to 11 on 13 off(while flushin), I believe the yeild of the (clones) was a smidgen lighter,EVERYTHING was covered in crystals(even fan leaves),what I lost in weight,made up 4 it with hash.Since then its been 11/13 4 the last 10-14 dayz


 
Sorry man but what does this have to do with this subject?


----------



## JBonez (May 28, 2009)

thread fail, lol. No, seriously, lets all just stroll into our grow rooms and kick the spit out of our plants, after all its the least we could do to squeeze the tit one last time. We are monsters, lol.


----------



## JBonez (May 28, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I've grown "bubba" at a strait 12/12 the whole way through.The next grow(clones from bubba) switched to 11 on 13 off(while flushin), I believe the yeild of the (clones) was a smidgen lighter,EVERYTHING was covered in crystals(even fan leaves),what I lost in weight,made up 4 it with hash.Since then its been 11/13 4 the last 10-14 dayz



Posting a reply in the wrong thread..... priceless.

Um.. ill have what you're smoking please sir..

i keed, i keed


----------



## DirtySouth (May 28, 2009)

Enhance THC was the subject.Switching up my lights is how I do it.What are you "un-clear"on?


----------



## Newbud (May 29, 2009)

google thc natures sun block.
More intense UV light means more THC if you believe what you read.
I dont pretend to know.


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Enhance THC was the subject.Switching up my lights is how I do it.What are you "un-clear"on?


 
Your actually losing an hour of light everyday by doing that. How would that enhance THC, If anything it would stunt your yield over time. If flowered for 2 and a half months and you only run 11 on then you lose a total of about 74 hours. Thats equal to 6 days of flower.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 29, 2009)

with about two weeks before harvest i start flushing with water. with one week left, i add some simple sugars to the mix. roughly 4 days before harvest i then change from 12-12 to 2 on 10 off for a 24 hr period. then 84 hours of complete darkness just before harvest. 80 hours in with about 4 hours left before harvest, i enter the room with a green light to see so it does not effect the light cycle. i then proceed to sprinkle roughly 4-5 grams of hash on each plant.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

How safe is u.v. light?Maby if you turn it off b4 you enter?I googled this and on wikipedia it states"While "black lights" do produce light in the UV range, their spectrum is confined to the longwave UVA region. Unlike UVB and UVC, which are responsible for the direct DNA damage that leads to skin cancer, black light is limited to lower energy, longer waves and does not cause sunburn. However, UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers and destroying vitamin A in skin."
 UVC rays are the highest energy, most dangerous type of ultraviolet light. Little attention has been given to UVC rays in the past since they are filtered out by the atmosphere. However, their use in equipment such as pond sterilization units may pose an exposure risk, if the lamp is switched on outside of its enclosed pond sterilization unit.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 29, 2009)

riddle me that!


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> with about two weeks before harvest i start flushing with water. with one week left, i add some simple sugars to the mix. roughly 4 days before harvest i then change from 12-12 to 2 on 10 off for a 24 hr period. then 84 hours of complete darkness just before harvest. 80 hours in with about 4 hours left before harvest, i enter the room with a green light to see so it does not effect the light cycle. i then proceed to sprinkle roughly 4-5 grams of hash on each plant.


 
I really cant tell if your joking on this one. But to say the least your wasting your hash. Thats just gonna fall off or get chopped off when you harvest your plant.


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> How safe is u.v. light?Maby if you turn it off b4 you enter?I googled this and on wikipedia it states"While "black lights" do produce light in the UV range, their spectrum is confined to the longwave UVA region. Unlike UVB and UVC, which are responsible for the direct DNA damage that leads to skin cancer, black light is limited to lower energy, longer waves and does not cause sunburn. However, UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers and destroying vitamin A in skin."
> UVC rays are the highest energy, most dangerous type of ultraviolet light. Little attention has been given to UVC rays in the past since they are filtered out by the atmosphere. However, their use in equipment such as pond sterilization units may pose an exposure risk, if the lamp is switched on outside of its enclosed pond sterilization unit.


 
Walk outside and stand in the sun. Thats how dangerous UV light is. Just dont look into the sun, Dont look into any UV light. Over time over exposure can lead to serious issues. So turning it off before entering could only help.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 29, 2009)

yea-its a lil tough to tell sarcasm over the internet. but basically my point--if your not happy with the THC content, get a new strain! no matter what you do, it's only as good as it's genetics


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

There is no need for tricks or odd ways to try to make things better. All you have to do is grow right. Germ right, Use good soil, water with the right nutes lights and right size containers. Grow it right, cure it right and you will have maximum potency. If thats not good enough make hash and then you pretty much have gone as far as you can unless you go for making the famous %96THC Budder.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

That stress and puncturing stuff is also in Jorge Cervantes book on growing.

For UV. I have seen results from a person testing LED UV lighting that was getting better results with than without.
Dont have to use a black light to get UV. Can get the leds thats only use is UV lighting. I figure, they dont make them for nothing.

Also found this once. Kind of interesting if true.
"DID YOU KNOW?
WILD STRAINS OF CANNABIS MAY REACH THC LEVELS OF 50%. HOWEVER, CULTIVATED CANNABIS HAS ONLY REACHED ABOUT 30%. THEREFORE, WE ARE DESPERATELY SEARCHING FOR THE SUPER BUDS. RUMOR HAS IT, CANNABIS HAS GOTTEN MORE POTENT SINCE THE 70's. PLEASE SHOW ME THIS 37.2% SUPER BUD AND SEND ME THE LAB REPORT. I WILL SEND YOU FIVE OF THE BEST GROW BOOKS I'VE READ. PUT YOUR MOST POTENT STRAINS HERE. I WANT THE WORLD TO KNOW WHO HAS THE MOST POTENT BUDS ON EARTH. IF YOU CAN FIND IT SOMEWHERE OTHER THAN EARTH, PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I HAVE TO CHECK THE RULE BOOK. HOPE YOU HAVE FUN, SIT BACK AND ENJOY THE SHOW.
THE WIZ"


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 29, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> WILD STRAINS OF CANNABIS MAY REACH THC LEVELS OF 50%. HOWEVER, CULTIVATED CANNABIS HAS ONLY REACHED ABOUT 30%. THEREFORE, WE ARE DESPERATELY SEARCHING FOR THE SUPER BUDS.


 
I don't believe it will be possible for a strain of cannabis to EVER reach 50% THC content, it is just beyond the capabilities of the plant IMO.  I do understand that over time pot has become more and more potent, but there are limits.  You are still dealing with a PLANT that must grow and survive.  To do this there must be literally dozens of different chemicals, carbs, sugars, etc in the plant.  These can only be brought so low.  Heck, even trichomes must GROW on a PLANT structure, such as leaves or buds.  I don't see how you get a THC level to 50%, the plant would be literally HALF THC...I just don't think it is possible.  HAHA, the trichs would look like crack rocks!

His comments don't really make sense.  If you are capable of finding a pot plant growing wild that is a 50% THC content, then why is it not possible to cultivate that plant?  If there was a strain of MJ growing wild somewhere on this planet at 50% THC, some seedbank SOMEWHERE would be selling the seeds, and filling a swimming pool with $100's because they would put all other seed banks out of business.  Even that government facility at U of Miss (I think?????) in the US that has been growing and testing MJ potency for decades has only seen a little in the 30% arena.
Just my opinion, don't get me wrong, I would like to see pot that was 100% THC, you plant a seed and one giant trichome grows out of the soil, you just break a chunk off and smoke it when you want a buzz


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 29, 2009)

it can be possable. an they have a pretty good idea of where to find it, the congo or amazion rain forests. thats super inriched soil. i get the point of MJ being done in soil or hydro is not getting nuits from the ground we are adding them. an hydro only proves the point more. what we add are close to what is in the ground but it will never ever be the same. just don't work that way. trees don't grow 100's of feet tall for no reason, its the ground. even if u had a contaner the same size as what a say 100 foot trees routs take up, it will never grow as big an lush as the one planted in the ground. plants where not made to begrown hydro or in soil pots. we have addaptied ways to mimic them to grow like this but we can never do as good as the good old ground it self.


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

hXXp://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/marijuanabotany4.html
and a cpl of interesting quotes from...



> Environmental conditions influence cannabinoid biosynthesis by modifying enzymatic systems and the resultant potency of Cannabis. High altitude environments are often more arid and exposed to more intense sunlight than lower environments. Recent studies by Mobarak et al. (1978) of Cannabis grown in Afghanistan at 1,300 meters (4,350 feet) elevation show that significantly more propyl cannabinoids are formed than the respective pentyl homo-logs. Other strains from this area of Asia have also exhibited the presence of propyl cannabinoids, but it cannot be discounted that altitude might influence which path of cannabinoid biosynthesis is favored. Aridity favors resin production and total cannabinoid production; however, it is unknown whether arid conditions promote THC production specifically. It is suspected that increased ultraviolet radiation might affect cannabinoid production directly. Ultra-violet light participates in the biosynthesis of THC acids from CBD acids, the conversion of CBC acids to CCY acids, and the conversion of CBD acids to CBS acids. However, it is unknown whether increased ultraviolet light might shift cannabinoid synthesis from pentyl to propyl pathways or influence the production of THC acid or CBC acid instead of CBD acid............*Returning to the more orthodox version of the cannabinoid biosynthesis, the role of ultraviolet light should be reemphasized. It seems apparent that ultraviolet light, normally supplied in abundance by sunlight, takes part in the conversion of CBD acid to THC acids. Therefore, the lack *Carlton Thrner 1979: personal communication. of ultraviolet light in indoor growing situations could account for the limited psychoactivity of Cannabis grown under artificial lights.*





> Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, *THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod*..............There is really no confirmed method of forcing increased THC production. Many techniques have developed through misinterpretations of ancient tradition.  ...............*In general, it is considered most important that the plant be healthy for it to produce high THC levels.* The genotype of the plant, a result of seed selection, is the primary factor which determines the THC levels. After that,* the provision of adequate organic nutrients, water, sunlight, fresh air, growing space, and time for maturation seems to be the key to producing high-THC Cannabis in all circumstances.*Stress resulting from inadequacies in the environment limits the true expression of phenotype and cannabinoid potential. Cannabis finds a normal adaptive defense in the production of THC laden resins, and it seems logical that a healthy plant is best able to raise this defense. Forcing plants to produce is a perverse ideal and alien to the principles of organic agriculture. Plants are not machines that can be worked faster and harder to produce more. The life processes of the plant rely on delicate natural balances aimed at the ultimate survival of the plant until it reproduces. The most a Cannabis cultivator or researcher can expect to do is provide all the requisites for healthy growth and guide the plant until it matures.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> How safe is u.v. light?Maby if you turn it off b4 you enter?I googled this and on wikipedia it states"While "black lights" do produce light in the UV range, their spectrum is confined to the longwave UVA region. Unlike UVB and UVC, which are responsible for the direct DNA damage that leads to skin cancer, black light is limited to lower energy, longer waves and does not cause sunburn. However, UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers and destroying vitamin A in skin."
> UVC rays are the highest energy, most dangerous type of ultraviolet light. Little attention has been given to UVC rays in the past since they are filtered out by the atmosphere. However, their use in equipment such as pond sterilization units may pose an exposure risk, if the lamp is switched on outside of its enclosed pond sterilization unit.


Yo DirtySouth...

dirtyOLsouth here...   UV light is NOT safe!    It's the rays that burn your skin out in the sun.  Using UV lighting is potentially very harmful to your skin and eyes if you don't respect the dangers and protect yourself.  Long sleeves, gloves, and UV blocking sunglasses should be used near any possible exposure.  Best plan if using UVB lighting is to have control over the fixture outside of the grow room to turn it off before entering the room.  

Imho...   Using UV lighting is an esoteric area of growing that the dangers should be fully understood before messing with.  It's more for the experienced grower that has all of his ducks in a row in their growroom.  Here is the warning that came with my UVB bulbs:


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

If you guys dont know about the differnt light cycles for flowering if you stick to the 12/12 you are in the stone age. Half way thru flower I start to drop 15 minutes of light a day this will exspress differnt pheons come on guys I thought you people new how to grow . I will stop at 10 1/2 hours of light never go lower it's goes by what region your plant came from. Find your plants origin and latitude and study the hours of darkness hint hint. :holysheep: I thought all growers or most did this. This was big news a few years ago.

The og post is how to get more T.H.C. stressing your plant so the whole thing is to get more T.H.C. right 11/13 get's more T.H.C. AMEN LET'S REJOICE with the herb the lord gave us HUh GOOD GOD!

Dirty is so true and some M P members have alot to learn:hubba: 


			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> Posting a reply in the wrong thread..... priceless.
> 
> Um.. ill have what you're smoking please sir..
> 
> i keed, i keed


 Caretaker 
Rx THC





Join Date: May 2009
Location: Cali
Posts: 87 
Thanks: 11 
Thanked 38 Times in 28 Posts 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by DirtySouth
I've grown "bubba" at a strait 12/12 the whole way through.The next grow(clones from bubba) switched to 11 on 13 off(while flushin), I believe the yeild of the (clones) was a smidgen lighter,EVERYTHING was covered in crystals(even fan leaves),what I lost in weight,made up 4 it with hash.Since then its been 11/13 4 the last 10-14 dayz 


Sorry man but what does this have to do with this subject?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 29, 2009)

BOYSENBERRY said:
			
		

> If you guys dont know about the differnt light cycles for flowering if you stick to the 12/12 you are in the stone age. Half way thru flower I start to drop 15 minutes of light a day this will exspress differnt pheons come on guys I thought you people new how to grow . I will stop at 10 1/2 hours of light never go lower it's goes by what region your plant came from. Find your plants origin and latitude and study the hours of darkness hint hint. :holysheep: I thought all growers or most did this. This was big news a few years ago.



 EZ Boysenberry...  some of us are sensitive and we might make syrup out of you!   Fred Flintstone here...   I've been growing on and off for 15 years and recently got back into cultivating our beloved ganja after a four year hiatus...   I guess I feel like I missed the memo...  I've always done things with fire and rock...  12/12...  so I'm all ears to check this photoperiod reduction technique out.  The whole reason I come to these forums is to hear what the latest techniques are from the perspective of personal experience...   Currently I'm on Day 17 of flower with some Afghani girls...    Do you start reducing the day by 15 min on Day 29? What date of your reference latitude do you use to determine the minimum length of day you hold your flowering photoperiod after reducing it 15 minutes per day...?   I'm thinking there are a couple theories to arrive at this... 

The first method to find out a target daylength for holding your photoperiod would be to find out Afghan's daylength on Dec 21 - the winter equinox.  It has a sunrise at 6:56 a.m. and a sunset at 4:47 p.m. for a total of 9 hours 51 minutes.   I could pick a day mid flower...  Day 29 on an 8 week bloom, start backing off on daylight 15 minutes per day until I arrive at 9 hours 52 minutes and keep it there til the end of the grow.

 Or...  Another method would be to determine what date the daylength is 12/12 in Afghanistan and use that as a reference starting point. The date the daylength is 12/12 is Sept.27th...  then going ahead 8 weeks for the end of the strain's flower period which is Nov 21st. and sunrise is at 6:32 a.m., sunset at 4:46 p.m...  A total daylength of about 10 hours 15 minutes...  Using this method we arrive at a slightly longer period than method #1...  AND it arrives at where you hold your photoperiod at...   

So...   is it suggested to start reducing by 15 minutes at day 29?

Peace!


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

Sooo the documented study(quoted from r c clarkes "Marijuana Botany" ) that shows "nearlly twice as much thc is produced under 12 hours of light, as under 10"... is just _wrong_... because "you say so"...??? Admittedly, the study is 'dated', but "I" have yet to hear or see, anything contrary in any study or tests conducted in any scientific setting. . 
   :confused2:
I think I resent that attitude...:ignore: 
 Your opinion, makes me "in the stone age"..  Please, supply us with something...anything showing a semblance of proof. That 10 hours is more beneficial to thc production. ..OR.. for the plant in ANY form for that matter. THC is NOT produced during the dark cycle.
Outdoor plants do not flower on a 12/12 schedule, only equatorial sativas begin their flowering under 12/12. ALL other strains flower weeks prior to 12/12 being reached in nature. i.e. "longer light hours"...


OH... and btw.. "dirtysouth".. and Dirtyosouth".. you guys did that just to confuse me, huh?.. :rofl:


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

Some people just can't accept changes....................


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

I was agreeing with you not putting you down like others were I was backing up your facts ok syrup nah plant fertilize you can say it's organic





			
				dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> EZ Boysenberry... some of us are sensitive and we might make syrup out of you!  Fred Flintstone here... I've been growing on and off for 15 years and recently got back into cultivating our beloved ganja after a four year hiatus... I guess I feel like I missed the memo... I've always done things with fire and rock... 12/12... so I'm all ears to check this photoperiod reduction technique out. The whole reason I come to these forums is to hear what the latest techniques are from the perspective of personal experience... Currently I'm on Day 17 of flower with some Afghani girls... Do you start reducing the day by 15 min on Day 29? What date of your reference latitude do you use to determine the minimum length of day you hold your flowering photoperiod after reducing it 15 minutes per day...? I'm thinking there are a couple theories to arrive at this...
> 
> The first method to find out a target daylength for holding your photoperiod would be to find out Afghan's daylength on Dec 21 - the winter equinox. It has a sunrise at 6:56 a.m. and a sunset at 4:47 p.m. for a total of 9 hours 51 minutes. I could pick a day mid flower... Day 29 on an 8 week bloom, start backing off on daylight 15 minutes per day until I arrive at 9 hours 52 minutes and keep it there til the end of the grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

After many years of first-hand experience breeding marijuana indoors as well as outdoors, I am of the opinion that the two most influential factors involving phenotypic variation and expression among current indoor herb breeding projects are the photoperiod (hours of light per day) and the angle of light in relationship to the growing plant.Specifically, I find the single most powerful influence to the Indica dominant phenotype is the traditional 18/6 veggie cycle and 12/12 flowering cycle. The 18/6 veggie and 12/12 flower cycle is an attempt, however poor, to mimic the Indica-producing photoperiod. It is my belief that this light cycle strongly influences for Indica phenotypic expression.

Sativa phenotype characteristics will manifest under a more equatorial photoperiod, closer to a 13/11 veggie cycle and an 11/13 flower cycle. This is the light timing range to use to elicit more Sativa dominant expression from your plants.

As for the exact photoperiod formula that I incorporate into my growing/breeding regime, this will presently remain a trade secret. My advice is to experiment with different photoperiods, keep good notes and pay attention. Avoid the 18/6 and 12/12 photoperiods, while tweaking the times a bit differently with each breeding cycle until more desirable results in the finished product and their offspring are noted.  Here is a hint: work in half-hour increments or a little less.


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Some people just can't accept changes....................



just "SHOW" me something.. resembling proof.. it shoudn't be 'that' difficult. If in fact it is true. I can accept change, but refuse to accept unsubstantiated opinions..


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

You asked for proof and I posted it and the you erased it well you asked for proof I gave it too ya





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> just "SHOW" me something.. resembling proof.. it shoudn't be 'that' difficult. If in fact it is true. I can accept change, but refuse to accept unsubstantiated opinions..


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

I absolutely agree with you on the light manipulation and phenotypical expression. BUT.. is that the subject in question?..or was it "thc production" under a lesser number of light hours?
  I'm not being argumentative about you manipulation of light for finding the cycle that benefits pheno expression. And in a breedng prgram, I would believe it beneficial for sorting out your desired characteristics.

..the pictures are not on our server.. the information you posted was not your composition, I've read it before. In fact, it may be included in the breeding information here if I'm not mistaken. Isn't it a dj short article?
all we ask is to credit the author, or the source when c/ping excessive amount of text/information. And to post pictures useing our service..

edit: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28830
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28831
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36819
I thought it was here.. the same c/p that you posted and "I erased".. 
 see there... we really aren't still draggin our knuckles in the dirt here..


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

If light manipulation is how he(we) increase the thc production,how is this the wrong thread?In your eyes "where" should it be?


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> If light manipulation is how he(we) increase the thc production,how is this the wrong thread?In your eyes "where" should it be?


 
The problem is that not alot of people think decreasing light will increase the plants potency. It just seemed like you were telling us about your light cycle for the hell of it. Just because mother nature doesnt have a 12/12 light schedule at the end of the flowering cycle outdoors doesnt mean its not the best for MJ. Thats just how she is for everything on this planet. Man experimented with this plant over time and has come to find that a 12/12 schedule is best for the plant in flower. I am sure they knew there wasnt exactly 12 hours of day and 12 hours of night outdoors when they did this study.


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

well I guess the origonal question was regaring stress and thc production. We "I" strayed...
..but.. I fail to see that "that" (thc production) is what you are accomplishing with light hour manipulation. It appears to be more in line with allowing pheno variance/expression.
I still haven't seen anything to persuade me that more thc will or 'can' be produced under lesser light hours.


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

Many breeders talk about this but I think this is the one from Dj short. Well to break it all down this post is about getting more T.H.C. correct? If you learn your plants origin and recreate the enviorment you will get more T.H.C. point blank. I guess I will be more carful when trying to back people up on this site. And share information that I have read with others I thought thats why we are here to learn and help others well thats why I here not being rude just speaking my mind about how I feel. I come from a growing family who has survied the fight to grow my granny is 86 and still grows like no other my dad is 67 and has been growing for 50 years and I myself atleast 25 years our knowaldge and understading for the plant is way beyond the average joe. So what I'm telling you is that I dont speak unless it's true and have tested and exsperimented with this differnt style of growing for me ,you should be thankful that I'm here trying to help others. Respect the familys who fought this war for medical MJ where were you. If it wasnt for familys like mine who fought to make it legal think how scared you would be growing your weed.  





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I absolutely agree with you on the light manipulation and phenotypical expression. BUT.. is that the subject in question?..or was it "thc production" under a lesser number of light hours?
> I'm not being argumentative about you manipulation of light for finding the cycle that benefits pheno expression. And in a breedng prgram, I would believe it beneficial for sorting out your desired characteristics.
> 
> ..the pictures are not on our server.. the information you posted was not your composition, I've read it before. In fact, it may be included in the breeding information here if I'm not mistaken. Isn't it a dj short article?
> ...


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

BOYSENBERRY said:
			
		

> Many breeders talk about this but I think this is the one from Dj short. Well to break it all down this post is about getting more T.H.C. correct? If you learn your plants origin and recreate the enviorment you will get more T.H.C. point blank. I guess I will be more carful when trying to back people up on this site. And share information that I have read with others I thought thats why we are here to learn and help others well thats why I here not being rude just speaking my mind about how I feel. I come from a growing family who has survied the fight to grow my granny is 86 and still grows like no other my dad is 67 and has been growing for 50 years and I myself atleast 25 years our knowaldge and understading for the plant is way beyond the average joe. So what I'm telling you is that I dont speak unless it's true and have tested and exsperimented with this differnt style of growing for me ,you should be thankful that I'm here trying to help others. Respect the familys who fought this war for medical MJ where were you. If it wasnt for familys like mine who fought to make it legal think how scared you would be growing your weed.


 
No one here is bashing you or saying anything for you to get defensive. Your stating your opinion on growing and so am I and so is hick and everyone else. If 12/12 has been used for a very long time in the growing community you cant just barge in and tell us cutting down light will give us more potent plants. Its the same argument as LED's. Not enough true credible experiments have been put into play about changing the light cycle below 12 hours. Besides do you have something testing the THC of your plants to know that this works? How do you know for a fact your product is more potent?


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

..just about "everything" in todays market are hybrids bred indoors.. IME.. 
"Mimicking" ma' nature is fine for breeding and pheno expression. But "I" don't believe it does "produce more thc".. than 12 hours of usefull spectrum lighting.."ideal" nutrients. and a perfect environment.
We are all here to learn, but we would also like 'facts', not simple opinions _stated_ as fact. 
I guarantee there are growers here that can take a seed, grow it under "ideal" environmental conditions, and it will far exceed anything grown in its "natural" origins setting. I'm talking "dirt" from afghanistan, ect. ect.
  They may even grow it in a tub of bubbling water.. certainly not "native" environment...


> ,you should be thankful that I'm here trying to help others.


thank you.. ....


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

Where in the world is the lighting cycle 12/12 4 8 weeks+ ?


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

Out door bud is more potent(more leaffy also).


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

There is no end in sight here. A good thread going to crap. I hate these general statements that are never backed up. Really screws with newbies when they need info and have to search through useless arguments that someone cant prove. I wanna see the difference. Grow your mimicked light cycle and then grow some 12/12 and then do what you do to check the THC in each because your so sure yours has more potent buds. Yet again you havnt answered. How do you know you have a higher THC content with that cycle, Do you test your buds with some equipment or do you look at it and say, YEP ITS MORE POTENT.:shocked:


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

I'm not telling you to change from the old school 12/12 I'm just telling the people in this post that you dont have to stab or beat up your plant to increase the thc. And yes I gotten the same strain tested one 12/12 and the other 10.5/13.5 and yes the thc content is higher we have a doctor that wants the highest thc content to make oral sprays for cancer patients it was in a range from 6 to 8% higher. and the key is to do it half way or a little more then half of flower so you dont loose that much weight you need to play with it yourself to learn what works best for you. And I dont care about quanity I care about quality. Well it sure felt like I was getting bashed 





			
				Caretaker said:
			
		

> No one here is bashing you or saying anything for you to get defensive. Your stating your opinion on growing and so am I and so is hick and everyone else. If 12/12 has been used for a very long time in the growing community you cant just barge in and tell us cutting down light will give us more potent plants. Its the same argument as LED's. Not enough true credible experiments have been put into play about changing the light cycle below 12 hours. Besides do you have something testing the THC of your plants to know that this works? How do you know for a fact your product is more potent?


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2009)

:confused2:....


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

I think your bashing me most would agree. You have alot to learn and need to understand the plant. Plants thrive in home like enviorments and will do better then one thats outside it's enviorment. I did not destroy a good thread it's people that lack knowaldge that ruin a good thread. And for a person just starting out to grow should not practice this in the early years of growing. Just learn how get a good harvest and be consistant with their grows. Why do you think it's been a secret for so many years. All that hard work and come out your cave and tell all the growers hey you want the best buds do this hell no. It's been a secret because they want the best weed out there to build their reputaion in the grow community. So please dont bash me cause i will be happy to leave this site I could care less if you grow good pot. Some growers take it to another level and some are stuck in the past. I'm sure your weed is good but there are ways to make it better.[





			
				Caretaker said:
			
		

> There is no end in sight here. A good thread going to crap. I hate these general statements that are never backed up. Really screws with newbies when they need info and have to search through useless arguments that someone cant prove. I wanna see the difference. Grow your mimicked light cycle and then grow some 12/12 and then do what you do to check the THC in each because your so sure yours has more potent buds. Yet again you havnt answered. How do you know you have a higher THC content with that cycle, Do you test your buds with some equipment or do you look at it and say, YEP ITS MORE POTENT.:shocked:


*No you throw it against the wall the longer it stays on the wall the higher the thc *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 29, 2009)

> Isn't it a dj short article?


Word for word. I posted that a while ago. It's from "The Sativa Room" or "The Sweet Sativa Room" by DJ Short.


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Out door bud is more potent(more leaffy also).


 
Thats so not true. It can be more potent because the sun puts out 10,000 lumens per square foot and puts out UV rays. But what I dont get is the mexicali outdoors crap that flys around here with some seeds is decent stuff. I take seeds from good stashes. But its amazing how much better the stuff I grow is compared to what I got. So maybe certain strains grown seedless might be more potent but its just not hands down more potent because it grows outside.


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

It's because they leave it in the sun to dry breaking down the thc





			
				Caretaker said:
			
		

> Thats so not true. It can be more potent because the sun puts out 10,000 lumens per square foot and puts out UV rays. But what I dont get is the mexicali outdoors crap that flys around here with some seeds is decent stuff. I take seeds from good stashes. But its amazing how much better the stuff I grow is compared to what I got. So maybe certain strains grown seedless might be more potent but its just not hands down more potent because it grows outside.


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 29, 2009)

I know I sated that in one of the replys


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Word for word. I posted that a while ago. It's from "The Sativa Room" or "The Sweet Sativa Room" by DJ Short.


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2009)

..now boys'.. disagreeing facts and stating alternate opinions doesn't necessarily constitute 'bashing'.  Text in a forum can pretty easily be misinterpreted for it's "tone". I apologize if you feel that I have. I think it's been a pretty good discussion, other than the "cave man" remarks..
  I agreed/agree w/ you in that manipulating light hours could be beneficial in some ways. I will even give you the benefit, that it 'may' also help in terpine and essential oils development. Maybe not in the sense of "more", but in alternative production, changing flavor, aroma,'n such. Just not in enhancing the thc production. IMHO it doesn't "hold water"... Your opinion differs.
 I brought a study to the table(as far as "I" know, the only documented study publicized).. You brought your experienced opinion and a dj short article, dealing with an entirely different  goal/end in mind, I think. I'm not bashing you. I'm just stating the facts as I see them. 
  Admittedly, it's been some time since I read the dj article, and I didn't re-read it today. But I don't recall it saying all of the light angles and hours manipulation as a form of producing more potent plants/thc. But as an aid in bringing out the sativa characteristics or desirable characteristics, of specific/certain strains. 16/8 and 12/12 are not conducive to sativa strains expression, I agree wholeheartedly. I can/have seen it  myself in my setup. 
  I don't think that is is, or has been kept a huge breeders secret for years either. DJ published those articles 10-12 years ago, in a magazine readily available to the general public and it's been posted all over the internet for at least a decade..  I'm would like to believe that serious breeders have taken it into account/practice for 'at least' that long. 


> I'm just telling the people in this post that you dont have to stab or beat up your plant to increase the thc. And yes I gotten the same strain tested one 12/12 and the other 10.5/13.5 and yes the thc content is higher we have a doctor that wants the highest thc content to make oral sprays for cancer patients it was in a range from 6 to 8% higher.


  In agreement again... "stabbing, cutting, beating up" plants isn't a process to follow in increasing potency, health, or beneficial..IMO.
but I do have a question on your 'testing'.. Who, how, where and when??  Unless you have some pretty sophisticated equipment, it's my understanding that domestic testing has only become available to the public very recently. 
 "No you throw it against the wall the longer it stays on the wall the higher the thc "..:rofl:.. thanks for the chuckle I honestly did find it funny 



> Out door bud is more potent(more leaffy also).


hmmm. DS, you should take that statement over to the hydro section , you'll definately get some contrary opinions.
 And in fact, I have "heard" that dispensaries (ca. in particular) are less likely to buy outdoor grown med's. I personally have had ppl defend their indoor meds 'vehemently' as far better than outdoor. Going as far as tacking the "schwagg" title on outdoor buds. .."outdoor schwagg".. 
 I'm predominately an outdoor grower myself, so it was taken with a grain of salt. BUT.. I do understand their arguements. Providing an "ideal" environment, with perfect amounts of nutrients in perfect ratio, in theory, should produce a perfect product.. or "near"..  Better than OD, under less than favorable conditions, with pests, drought, flood, ect. IMO it has some validity.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 30, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Yo DirtySouth...
> 
> dirtyOLsouth here... UV light is NOT safe!  It's the rays that burn your skin out in the sun. Using UV lighting is potentially very harmful to your skin and eyes if you don't respect the dangers and protect yourself. Long sleeves, gloves, and UV blocking sunglasses should be used near any possible exposure. Best plan if using UVB lighting is to have control over the fixture outside of the grow room to turn it off before entering the room.
> 
> Imho... Using UV lighting is an esoteric area of growing that the dangers should be fully understood before messing with. It's more for the experienced grower that has all of his ducks in a row in their growroom. Here is the warning that came with my UVB bulbs:


 
SO does it work man?? ive read and heard that throwing a UVB lamp you can buy from the pet stores will enhance the growth of trichomes... since you have a uvb lamp you must have used it, see any differences in potencey??


----------



## DirtySouth (May 30, 2009)

The best bud in the world is in the jungles,undisturbed by man.They can try all day,but mother nature hit it on the head.
The dispenseries don't like the outdoor grown from northern cali.They have to many outdoor commercial growers,we are medical growers tring to make a change.So you see we are set out to better OUR ecomomy not THEIRS.
I know people from down here who grow outdoor who have no problem sellin extra meds to dispenseries.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> The best bud in the world is in the jungles,undisturbed by man.They can try all day,but mother nature hit it on the head.
> The dispenseries don't like the outdoor grown from northern cali.They have to many outdoor commercial growers,we are medical growers tring to make a change.So you see we are set out to better OUR ecomomy not THEIRS.
> I know people from down here who grow outdoor who have no problem sellin extra meds to dispenseries.


 
So if one was to add a 10.0 UVB aquarium light for lizards to there flower box along with his HPS would better the indoor conditions to more of the "outdoor" world? since HPS MH and the rest of the lighting does not put off UVB light. please correct me if im wrong.. ive gotton alot of bull durm from people... BUT YOU GUYS ARE SETTING ME STRAIGHT!!!!! THANK YOU ALL... Im from canada so i either get outdoor from bc or more common of bc's indoor grown... the herb i have had from most people is "ditch weed"  
so please feel free to tell me im talkin non-sence or you got it. other then that thank you for replying


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> The best bud in the world is in the jungles,undisturbed by man.They can try all day,but mother nature hit it on the head.
> The dispenseries don't like the outdoor grown from northern cali.They have to many outdoor commercial growers,we are medical growers tring to make a change.So you see we are set out to better OUR ecomomy not THEIRS.
> I know people from down here who grow outdoor who have no problem sellin extra meds to dispenseries.


 
If the best marijuana is grown in a jungle or wherever couldnt we manipulate indoor conditions to represent the jungle or mountain conditions that grow such good stuff?? Also at that wouldnt there be something you could add or do that the jungle doesnt have that would help them grow even more potent or bigger. I understand these plants have adapted to there niche and thrive under original conditions but there should be something on top of that you can do to improve growth. The jungle probobly does something to mariuana the mountains dont. And the conditions in the mountains has something the jungle doesnt. So what if you added all the great factors on how to grow and had them in one condition. Its really hard for me to say mother nature has made the best condition for anything living on earth. Its made "living" conditions were things can surivive. But doesnt mean its the best condition for them, Isnt there always room to improve?


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (May 30, 2009)

*:yay: I'm not a Scientist* and I will not mention any names out of respect for them and what they do to help very sick people. I only practice this method on one strain and from what I have noticed it's alot better medication. And I would think it's common sence that if you recreate the plants natural enviorment it will peoduce alot better of a plant. Not here to argue just here to share what I have tested. I was not calling anybody on this thread a caveman so dont take it like those cavemen in the geico commercials. All I'm trying to say if you want to exspeirment and possibly grow better smoke you might wanna play with this practice O.K. now come guys and girls:argue:  big group hug. And that bud is still stuck to the wall


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ..now boys'.. disagreeing facts and stating alternate opinions doesn't necessarily constitute 'bashing'. Text in a forum can pretty easily be misinterpreted for it's "tone". I apologize if you feel that I have. I think it's been a pretty good discussion, other than the "cave man" remarks..
> I agreed/agree w/ you in that manipulating light hours could be beneficial in some ways. I will even give you the benefit, that it 'may' also help in terpine and essential oils development. Maybe not in the sense of "more", but in alternative production, changing flavor, aroma,'n such. Just not in enhancing the thc production. IMHO it doesn't "hold water"... Your opinion differs.
> I brought a study to the table(as far as "I" know, the only documented study publicized).. You brought your experienced opinion and a dj short article, dealing with an entirely different goal/end in mind, I think. I'm not bashing you. I'm just stating the facts as I see them.
> Admittedly, it's been some time since I read the dj article, and I didn't re-read it today. But I don't recall it saying all of the light angles and hours manipulation as a form of producing more potent plants/thc. But as an aid in bringing out the sativa characteristics or desirable characteristics, of specific/certain strains. 16/8 and 12/12 are not conducive to sativa strains expression, I agree wholeheartedly. I can/have seen it myself in my setup.
> ...


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

As far as I know marijuana was only about %4 THC back in the earlier days. I have only heard marijuana has progressed and has gotten better over times because of indoor breeders finding the perfect combo of pheno's and growing them in perfect conditions to get the best crop. They didnt have most of these strains we have today. Its almost crapping on breeders saying there is stuff out there just waiting to be found thats stomping on there decades of research. I could take a rat and put it in its natural enviroment and it is not garunteed to survive, have food, or even mate. I can take that rat and make an artificial enviroment and add everything he had before and even more and that rat most likley will grow up bigger, healthier than in its natural enviroment. I am best at home but if you give me a gold bar out of no where I am better, That gold is not my natural enviroment. It was added to make things better, As do we in indoor conditions for marijuana. The nutes,super rich soil and everything else is it's gold bar that might not be in its original condition.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 30, 2009)

no matter how hard they try,the'llNEVER improve on natural conditions,rain,soil, wind ,light,co2,benifishal insects,ect.Where can you find all this,outside.What conditions do growers try to mimic or improve on,outdoor conditions.This is where I stand,and I stand firm!


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> no matter how hard they try,the'llNEVER improve on natural conditions,rain,soil, wind ,light,co2,benifishal insects,ect.Where can you find all this,outside.What conditions do growers try to mimic or improve on,outdoor conditions.This is where I stand,and I stand firm!


 
I think science has gotten in my brain and left me thinking man can recreate anything and make it even better. As far as the soil they sell, nutes, they sell beneficial insects. Being able to control an enviroment seems to be more beneficial than an uncontrolable enviroment. Outdoors being uncontrolled and indoors being controlled. But I do understand how mother nature might be the best for plants and animals, somewhat. I know humans have made pumpkins, tomatoes, cucumbers and all them veggies bigger than nature ever would have made them. Thats why they are in the books for the biggest whatever they grew, Because they mimicked there natural condition then added there own little way to make it better. I think thats the perfect example.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 30, 2009)

Dude check out the young teenagers these days and compare them to the ones when you where in school.Hormones buddy.Just because something turned out bigger does it mean its better?Do you really think that hudge pumpkin tastes good,according to my many I talk to @ the farmers market,those hormones are leading to more and more complications each day.Look @ the pharma. companies,the F.D.A. will aprove a drug today,but tom. it could kill you.
To say man makes everything better is, well just look around @ our enviorment.Ya we have this that can do that which makes this better if you add that but do it this way unless you have some of that,oh ya add this but only if these are not on,spray this but only if this or that will happen.
But hey,thats just 1 mans opinion.


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Dude check out the young teenagers these days and compare them to the ones when you where in school.Hormones buddy.Just because something turned out bigger does it mean its better?Do you really think that hudge pumpkin tastes good,according to my many I talk to @ the farmers market,those hormones are leading to more and more complications each day.Look @ the pharma. companies,the F.D.A. will aprove a drug today,but tom. it could kill you.
> To say man makes everything better is, well just look around @ our enviorment.Ya we have this that can do that which makes this better if you add that but do it this way unless you have some of that,oh ya add this but only if these are not on,spray this but only if this or that will happen.
> But hey,thats just 1 mans opinion.


 
I cant say I see a problem with teenagers these days. Like it has been forever there are some bad people and some good. If anything humans evolved because of science and what we do to ourselves just like marijuana has evolved because of what we have done to it. Plus the argument isnt how good something is for you because no matter what smoke in the lungs isnt good for you, Plus smoking plant material. So excusing that problem them vegitables are bigger because of humans and science. Wouldnt marijuana in the middle of the jungle be super moldy from the constant humidity. Plus isnt the ground always wet so it wouldnt be good for the rooting system in these plants.


----------



## nvthis (May 30, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> i then proceed to sprinkle roughly 4-5 grams of hash on each plant.


 
 Wha?? So how does this enhance thc _production_? Hmm.. I think you're cheating :rofl:

EDIT: Ha! Nevermind, I just caught the 'sarcasm' part. Good one!


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wha?? So how does this enhance thc _production_? Hmm.. I think you're cheating :rofl:
> 
> EDIT: Ha! Nevermind, I just caught the 'sarcasm' part. Good one!


 
I have read a bunch of wierd things people attempt to do so this didnt hit me as sarcasm. I really thought this was happening. But I also had someone say if they grew they would take keif and mix it in the soil. Thats a way to go in circles, Grow weed just to put it back in the soil. Youll never get smoke going that route.


----------



## nvthis (May 30, 2009)

I have spoken to folks that put there left over bubble bag water back in their plants. They swear by it. A dispensary owner was the probably the biggest voice for this. But it is not so much fiction. When you think about it it is just water and plant material. Certainly can't hurt the plant.


----------



## Caretaker (May 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I have spoken to folks that put there left over bubble bag water back in their plants. They swear by it. A dispensary owner was the probably the biggest voice for this. But it is not so much fiction. When you think about it it is just water and plant material. Certainly can't hurt the plant.


 
I was gonna say that, It doesnt seem it can hurt it unless the ph goes crazy for some reason. With that idea if we took our plant material that we dont use for hash and soak it in water to get nutes and whatever else out of the plant and use it to water? Would the plant release anything into the water that might be beneficial to the plant or soil your gonna feed? Might be a very good way to replenish soil.


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (Jun 1, 2009)

Thats like making a tea. You can take your lawn clippings and make a tea that is very high in nitrogen. And what I'm talking about recreating mother nature with the lighting cycle that will work for that strain. But you could always provide a better enviorment for the plants indoors.





			
				Caretaker said:
			
		

> I was gonna say that, It doesnt seem it can hurt it unless the ph goes crazy for some reason. With that idea if we took our plant material that we dont use for hash and soak it in water to get nutes and whatever else out of the plant and use it to water? Would the plant release anything into the water that might be beneficial to the plant or soil your gonna feed? Might be a very good way to replenish soil.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 1, 2009)

So then I guess we found something else to tell these people that want to do something with there males and not waste it. Make some "Nitro Juice" for next veg period. I started a thread for that topic so this one doesnt get off topic anymore.


----------

